# Tripod recommendations



## prairiecrush (May 30, 2014)

Hi. I need a tripod that stands on the floor and can go up to at least around 165cm tall, as cheap as possible really, not too expensive and it has to fit a Canon 700D. I live in the UK. Tripod recommendations appreciated.


----------



## danski0224 (May 30, 2014)

Good tripods aren't cheap.

If you are basing your decision on price rather than functionality, then you can get plenty of results with a Google search.

If Google can't help, then there are plenty of tripod threads here, found with the search window.


----------



## e17paul (May 30, 2014)

prairiecrush said:


> Hi. I need a tripod that stands on the floor and can go up to at least around 165cm tall, as cheap as possible really, not too expensive and it has to fit a Canon 700D. I live in the UK. Tripod recommendations appreciated.



I dont know where in the UK you are, but Park Cameras have a wide range of legs and heads at their London showroom, from the lightest and cheapest up to the mightiest Gitzo. I was a satisfied customer there on Tuesday, having been able to try my camera and heaviest lens out on various models until I was satisfied.

I presume that there main location (Burgess Hill) has the same or better.

165cm would put the camera somewhere above eye level for most people, but you have a tilt and flip screen on the 700D. When choosing legs of appropriate height, remember that the head will give an extra few inches/cm. I am 175cm tall, and my viewfinder is at eye level when the camera is mounted on a ball head fixed in turn to a 135cm tripod.

I strongly recommend trying out options at brick and mortar stores, it's impossible to judge online.

If you need portability, then it will be worth spending extra on carbon fibre instead of aluminium. The choice of legs will also depend upon whether you want rapid and easy deployment, or whether you will use it permanently set-up indoors.

Paul


----------



## Paul W. H (May 30, 2014)

Hi

There is an interesting article here at:-

http://www.prime-junta.net/pont/Pontification/a0099_Tripods_101/_Tripods_101.html

Another Paul


----------



## e17paul (May 30, 2014)

Paul W. H said:


> Hi
> 
> There is an interesting article here at:-
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing that, I wish I had found it before.

One of many Pauls


----------



## mustafa (May 30, 2014)

I have various Manfrottos, even an original Benbo, but I'm glad I came across the Chinese Benro brand at the NEC a couple of years ago. I now use one of their carbon fibre travel tripods almost exclusively. It's light, sturdy enough, folds down small, and the price is right. I'll bet they have a model that would meet your height requirements.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 30, 2014)

prairiecrush said:


> Hi. I need a tripod that stands on the floor and can go up to at least around 165cm tall, as cheap as possible really, not too expensive and it has to fit a Canon 700D. I live in the UK. Tripod recommendations appreciated.



There are quite a few tripods that may fit the bill for you depending on your requirements regarding weight and price also new or used.
Unfortunately a tripod that is 165cm tall and stable is not going to be cheap. Have you allowed for the additional height of the head and camera? A friend of mine uses a tripod in that height range and he is 6ft 7 inches tall - are you that tall?
If you could give us a better idea of your max budget then we may be able to help more. I do have a Carbon Fiber Gitzo up for grabs if you are interested - it is probably overkill for your requirements but that is never a bad thing with tripods!


----------

